
Ask HN: Sort by Popular on GlassDoor – Broken or Manipulated? - just-juan-post
When I sort a company&#x27;s reviews by Popular it seems manipulated.<p>There is a startup I know about.  On Glassdoor there is a negative review with over 20 &quot;helpful&quot; (aka likes).  It has way more &quot;helpful&quot; designations than any other review for the company.<p>The default sorting method, Popular, puts a different review at the top.  The review is a quick throwaway review from a salesman with no meat or substance.  It has 1x &quot;helpful&quot;.<p>Can someone help me understand why Glassdoor&#x27;s &quot;popular&quot; review sort is showing me a review that&#x27;s clearly not the most popular?  It seems like the use a Yelp business model where you need to pay to get good, positive reviews at the top of the pile.<p>How does it work exactly?
======
stakkur
Glassdoor is, of course, manipulated. It's revenue is three main sources:

1\. Job postings 2\. Job ads 3\. Corporate branding

You'll notice that 'accurate reviews' or 'helpful information for free users'
is not on that list.

------
dylz
> It seems like the use a Yelp business model where you need to pay to get
> good, positive reviews at the top of the pile.

Is this not _exactly_ how Glassdoor works?

